# Please help age my new purchase model15-4



## SIG226Y (Jun 22, 2011)

i just bought a smith&wesson model15-4 with the pinned barrel and firing pin in the hammer,adjustable sight sights and really would like to know when it was made.There is some markings inside the cyl.latch area that say 15-4 and serial# 86k3772 and also F8 and the numbers 95253, any help with the year and what these numbers meant would be very helpful. thanks


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

DOB is 1980


----------



## SIG226Y (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks James NM for the info, any idea if the F8 or the numbers 95253 on cylinder latch mean anything? again thanks for the help.


----------

